# java.sql.Time(0) führt zu 1 Uhr



## Marsman (6. Nov 2004)

Hallo!

Bei mir wird in der Time-Klasse vom sql-package bei dem Konstruktor mit Millisekunden immer eine Stunde hinzu addiert. Ich bin seit mehreren Stunde am Testen und habe für dieses Phänomen keine Erklärung. Hier mein aufs wesentliche reduzierter Code:


```
Time time = new Time(0);
String string = Time.toString();
println(string);
```

Liefert "01:00:00". Wenn ich statt dem Konstruktor mit Millisekungen den mit einem String verwende und "00:00:00" übergebe, funktioniert es. Das möchte ich aber nicht. Wäre echt froh, dazu eine Lösung zu bekommen!

Java-VM 1.4.2_01-b06 unter Windows XP SP1 mit JBuilder X Patch 4.

Danke, Titus


----------



## Grizzly (7. Nov 2004)

Könnte es vielleicht sein, dass Du in der Zeitzone GMT +1 Stunde lebst?


----------



## Marsman (7. Nov 2004)

Grizzly hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Könnte es vielleicht sein, dass Du in der Zeitzone GMT +1 Stunde lebst?



Ich fasse es ja nicht. Das ist der Grund? Ich fall hier fast vom Hocker.   :idea:  Danke!

Aber wie kann ich das umgehen? Ich möchte einen als Ganzzahl gespeicherten Wert in eine Zeit umwandeln. Oder muss ich mir da selber ne Klasse programmieren?


Titus


----------



## Grizzly (8. Nov 2004)

Marsman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]Aber wie kann ich das umgehen? Ich möchte einen als Ganzzahl gespeicherten Wert in eine Zeit umwandeln. Oder muss ich mir da selber ne Klasse programmieren?[...]



Das Datum wird, glaube ich, immer in GMT gespeichert. Schau Dir mal die Klassen DateFormat und GregorianCalendar an. Da kannst Du eine entsprechende Zeitzone einstellen.


----------



## Marsman (8. Nov 2004)

Das mit der TimeZone ist zwar für meinen Zweck etwas umständlich.  :roll: Es funktioniert aber. Danke! 

Titus


----------

